# 11 Questions with Anthony Leone, Top 15 Bantamweight – an interview by Andrew Leone



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> Bellator Bantamweight Tournament Contender Anthony Leone is a life-long fighter – and his brother Andrew Leone can attest to it. Dubbed “Nitro” and “Glycerine” when just out of diapers, the two hurled fists and foibles at each other for as long as they can remember. Fortunately Mom channeled the terrible twos into wrestling to diffuse the dueling time-bombs. Instead of two tots in singlets mellowed out on the sofa after practice, quietly nibbling at fruit salad, she ended up with two professional MMA fighters, now graduated from singlets to 6-ounce gloves, hammerfisting each other day in and day out in a foreign country – but still mellowed out and munching on fruit salad. And the sofa turned into an island hammock.
> 
> Anthony and Andrew lept into MMA at the same time. While the slightly older Andrew progressed in MMA, racking up an impressive 8-0 record through training with BJ Penn, younger Andrew kept it on the mats, sweeping grappling competitions one after another. Anthony shot into the spotlight, getting a big break into WEC, Bellator, and Strikeforce. The year-long run was a harsh one, so he stepped back and bided his training time until Anthony 2.0 emerged. Once again, granted a shot in Bellator, he upset Zach Makovsky and gained entrance to the Bantamweight Tournament, where he is currently set to fight in the opening round against Frank Baca on July 31, 2013.
> 
> ...


http://mma-in-asia.com/region/korea/11-questions-with-anthony-leone-top-15-bantamweight-an-interview-by-andrew-leone/


----------

